# Advice Please!!



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

I am IBS D and I am depressed therefore I would like to visit my Doctor and get some antidepressants. I am from England. Can anyone please advise me as to a drug which helped them which I could get in England.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi there, its up to your doctor which one he'll give you but i was given 10mg cipralex to take once a day. it's called LEXAPRO in america. it's the nwest SSRI and has the least side effects supposedly.


----------

